# I can't connect to wi-fi: Line 1: unknown global field 'HTCAP WME'.



## elimelech007 (Oct 10, 2020)

```
Oct  9 20:56:37 F3ja kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 06:da:35:e0:a8:95

Oct  9 20:56:37 F3ja kernel: lo0: link state changed to UP

Oct  9 20:56:38 F3ja wpa_supplicant[12472]: Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Oct  9 20:56:38 F3ja wpa_supplicant[12472]: Line 1: unknown global field 'HTCAP WME'.

Oct  9 20:56:38 F3ja wpa_supplicant[12472]: Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'HTCAP WME'.

Oct  9 20:56:38 F3ja wpa_supplicant[12472]: Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
```



/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
HTCAP WMEHTCAP WMEHTCAP WME# allow frontend (e.g., wpa_cli) to be used by all   users in 'wheel' gro
country=US
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
#ap_scan=1
#fast_reauth=1
update_config=1

network={
        ssid="KYOCERA"
        bssid=80:73:9f:7c:2a:a0
        proto=WPA RSN
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP TKIP
        scan_ssid=0
        #psk=19771978
        psk=b7de6f268132f9bb7fd1d3ae3166d0121499ce2e57d63bdd6f5bcc278029b443
}
```


```
# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 06:da:35:e0:a8:95
        groups: wlan
        ssid "" channel 7 (2442 MHz 11g)
        regdomain FCC country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
        scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme bintval 0
        parent interface: run0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_run_load="YES" #Realink RT5370
runfw_load="YES"

#if_wpi0_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_lod="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
```


And the most interesting thing is that if I make the network open, then everything connects.
But on the encrypted network, something is dull.

.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 10, 2020)

elimelech007 said:


> Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'HTCAP WME'


Well this is pretty much your problem. Your wpa_supplicant.conf is a mess.

This is what I would try:
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
ssid="KYOCERA"
bssid=80:73:9f:7c:2a:a0
key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
proto=RSN
psk="b7de6f268132f9bb7fd1d3ae3166d0121499ce2e57d63bdd6f5bcc278029b443"
}
```


----------



## elimelech007 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks! Everything worked. 

P.S. I also saw comments at the very top of the file, and I forgot to put the #


----------

